# Any app. which plays wav file ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Any app. which plays wav file ?


Thanks


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

This is a good open-source media player that can play many file formats:

VideoLAN - Official page for VLC media player, the Open Source video framework!



> 1) After you have downloaded and installed the VLC player, open the VLC media player.
> 2) The VLC media player will display on your screen. On the menu bar, click on “Media.”
> 3) A drop-down window appears. Click on “Open File” and navigate to the location of the WAV file.
> 4) Click on the file in the “Select one or more files to open” window or once you are in the folder that the file is located in, type the name of the file in the “File name” window.
> 5) Click on the “Open” button. The file will load and the VLC media player will begin playing it automatically.


----------

